

When the Java 8 Streams API is not enough - lukaseder
http://blog.jooq.org/2014/09/10/when-the-java-8-streams-api-is-not-enough/

======
PaulHoule
Nice stuff but the trash talk at the begining is unconstructive and almost led
me not to read the rest of the stuff.

If you want to drive yourself crazy looking at corner cases, try C++ or Scala.

I'd also disagree with the idea that parallel is not a priority, since (1) we
all need speed, (2) even phones these days have 4 or more cores, and (3)
parallelism is hard.

Really anybody can write methods that do fun things with iterables (think
Guava) and it can be very worthwhile to do so. Yet, that's the trouble with
functional programming advocacy, is that functional programming makes it oh so
easy to do the easy things, but people still end up doing the hard things in
C++, Java and other workaday languages.

~~~
lukaseder
The most popular apps on phones are indeed the ones that occupy all cores ;-)

